# How To Guides!?



## money11 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey,

Has anyone bought any of these guides before?

http://www.glendalewatkins.com/converter/ (How to Make Lots of Money
Selling Scrap Catalytic Converters)

http://www.glendalewatkins.com/cats/ (2007 Scrap Catalytic Converter Core Buyers List)

Or does anyone have any other useful guides? I would buy one but dont have any money thats why I am doing this anyways rofl.

:lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 14, 2008)

This website may help you out with converters
and an idea of pricing and how to ID them;
http://www.catmax.net/gallery.php


----------



## money11 (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks.

the links above that guy sells guides that "CLAIM" to beable to get you 20 converters a day. he also claims to know where to buy them for $5 ea 

"I paid and average of $5 for 13 scrap catalytic converters"

and sell them for about $327

"I dropped off the scrap catalytic converters and left with a check for $327."

says they are low grade aftermarkets. but is that possible to buy them for $5 ea (on avg)?

can anyone share some methods to get some converters besides stealing them from abandonded cars rofl. 

I heard you can buy them at some muffler shops or a car garage or something for cheap..



Anyone want o share some methods with me


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 15, 2008)

Call me a pessimist, but I'm of the opinion that the person making money on those bits of (likely worthless) information is the seller. 

Let me ask you---------

When is the last time you saw money go looking for people?

There is no better sucker than a guy that_ thinks_ he can make easy money. 

A fool and his money are soon parted. 

Welcome to the Harold V cliché festival.

Having taken note that you have no money, there's a clever thing you can do to rectify that situation. You might consider getting a job. 

Harold


----------



## money11 (Jul 15, 2008)

I couldn't agree more haha. Was just curious if their was different ways of getting them other than taking them off random abandoned cars.

Thanks


----------



## Irons (Jul 15, 2008)

A fool and his money are soon parted. No electricity needed.


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mmmm,... so thats where all of my money has gone.  

If it looks like bs and it smells like bs, I don't need to taste it.

Mark


----------



## Seamus (Aug 10, 2008)

If some nimrod has an idea on how to earn you lots of money, run like hell the other way. If you can earn money, then do it. He's the one making out like a fat rat selling ideas that didn't work in the first place. Or he would be DOING instead of TALKING about it. 
If I wanted his opinion, then I would have given it to him. You don't pay your boss to work for him, don't pay a nimrod for bad ideas. Buy your scrap through your normal channels.


----------



## Shaul (Aug 11, 2008)

Or as it says in 'The Murphy's Law' book:

"A Fool and Your Money are Soon Partners"


Shaul


----------

